# Save password for proxy authentication in Firefox??



## Akumos (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi

How do you save your username and password in firefox?

Thanks


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 4, 2009)

Is that to get into your network settings?


----------



## Akumos (Jun 4, 2009)

Na, it's just to access the web through a proxy server. It comes up all the time where as in IE it saves it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 4, 2009)

tools>options>advance>network>manual proxy.

Tha'ts how i stick in my proxy settings.


----------



## Akumos (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks, but the proxy settings are in, hence the screenshot... I can access the internet fine but it's annoying that it keeps asking for my Username and Password! I want to save them so that it stop coming up everytime I lauch Firefox.


----------



## Akumos (Jun 5, 2009)

Surely someone can help.... ?


----------



## Akumos (Jun 8, 2009)

bump!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 8, 2009)

tools->options->security tab->check the 'save passwords' option (second from bottom)

you can protect with master password,but will have to enter it when ff starts.

check out the lastpass addon.  will save your passwords online and will be able to access from anywhere.  but lastpass turns off the ff password feature.  it also seems to kill the autofill option but lastpass will let you set up profiles for filling forms.

lastpass has an option to not prompt you for the last pass password for up to 24 hours.  I think the default is 3 min.  but if you reboot you have to reenter.  also think you have to reenter if you restart ff but i haven't tried to figure that out yet.


----------



## Akumos (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply twilyth, but it's already turned on. Site passwords get saved fine, it just doesn't seem to want to save the password for authenication on the proxy server!!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 10, 2009)

Akumos said:


> Thanks for the reply twilyth, but it's already turned on. Site passwords get saved fine, it just doesn't seem to want to save the password for authenication on the proxy server!!


I just saw your reply - otherwise I would have responded on Tuesday.

Yeah, the ff pw manager leaves a lot to be desired.  That's why I recommended lastpass.  It handles the pop-up type userid/pw boxes just fine.  But there are other utilities too.  Roboform I think is supposed to be good but it's not free IIRC.  Lastpass also gives you access to your passwords on other machines.  You can also try foxmarks (now xmarks).  It's mainly for bookmarks but says that it will handle passwords.

Let us know what you decide and how it works. 



sarenax said:


> How do I import cookies to mozilla firefox? Can somebody tell me where firefox stores it's cookies? I need to import a cookie into the folder. PLEASE nobody tell me cookiesafe. Thanks!


I don't know where they are stored, but to import, you go Bookmarks->Organize.  this opens the bookmarks library window.  There is an option in the menu bar for 'import and backup.  If the application you are coming from will export them in html format, you should be able to import them easily.  If not, just google the application with words like 'export' and 'bookmarks' or whatever.

You can view the cookies by going tools->options->privacy tab.  There you click on the the 'show cookies' button.

Here's what I found on the location

where are cookies stored


> Where are cookies stored
> 
> Cookie information is stored in two files: cookies.txt and hostperm.1. (Older versions used "cookperm.txt" instead of hostperm.1. [5])
> 
> ...


----------



## Akumos (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks twilyth, downloaded but havn't got it working yet. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Chuck Baker (Jul 17, 2015)

Akumos said:


> Hi
> 
> How do you save your username and password in firefox?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Chuck Baker (Jul 17, 2015)

Here is how you save your proxy password in firefox.

1. first go to security and make sure your have "Remember passwords for sites" checked.

2. enter the ip address of your proxy server in the address bar. Example: 136.0.119.203:29342

3 enter the password into the password box that comes up.

4. When the box comes up that asks if you want to save your password click "Remember Password"

5. go back to advance, connection settings where you saved your proxy info and make sure were it says "Do not prompt for authentication if password is saved" at the bottom of the popup box is checked.

From now on you shouldn't have to enter your user name and password again.


----------

